# Writing/illustrating a betta fish children's book! Could use input from experts :D



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

I am an Art Education major, and one of my 400-level classes this semester is Integrating Visual & Language Arts - Nonfiction. Last semester I took the Fiction half of this class, and just like then, I will again have to write and illustrate a children's book! This is a sample from the book I illustrated last semester, and is probably the style I will use again for this new book:

















Nonfiction children's books are of course very educational, so I figured why not tackle the topic of Betta fish!

Of course, I need to go about this in a way that isn't condescending (such as "POO ON YOU CHILDREN KEEPING YOUR FISH IN .5 GALLONS AND NEVER CHANGING THE WATER, ANYTHING UNDER 2.5 IS EVIL, ETC ETC" :lol, and of course it needs to be written in a way that children ages 5-10 can comprehend.

Here are some topics I thought of addressing.

1. Where they come from/natural habitat
2. Water quality/how often to clean
3. Tank decorations
4. Fin types
5. Treats + playing
6. Water temp
7. Males vs. Females
8. Tank size

Basically the message is going to be "Your betta will be happy/healthy _if you take good care of it_"

And I can't deny that I am seriously considering doing a page on _the mistreatment of betta fish at pet stores_

So, if any experienced members have suggestions, I am all ears! And of course, those of you who pitch ideas WILL BE CREDITED on my citation page, as will this entire website :-D


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

How are you going to change to the different subjects, like are you going to play it as a kid buying a betta going threw a list of what he needs and the does and don'ts?


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha no, I am going to avoid having to paint actual people as much as possible. I haven't made a final decision yet, but it might be narrated from the perspective of a betta, or maybe just some mysterious narrator. I'm meeting with my professor tomorrow to talk about it, actually.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol ya people can be a pain, I understand. Well please do keep us updated.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

1. Where they come from/natural habitat
Good idea! This will show that their natural habitat is much larger than a 0.5gal cube.

2. Water quality/how often to clean
Perhaps somehow point out (via pictures) that ammonia, toxins and bacteria aren't visible, but they still build up over time.
Perhaps also show what happens to fins (ie: fin rot) if the water isn't changed often.

3. Tank decorations
Perhaps include live plants as an option.

4. Fin types
And colors, too?

5. Treats + playing
"How to train your Betta to do tricks!"

6. Water temp
A picture of a cold, shivering fish? Followed by one of a warm, happy fish?

7. Males vs. Females
8. Tank size

What about food? 
-- They eat mosquito larvae in their natural habitat. Protein-based foods are good for them. (Poor quality foods that have too many grains/fillers can lead to constipation/bloating.)
-- How much to feed? (On this forum, we often say that a Betta's stomach is about the size of its eyeball. So that's the approx amount to feed them each day.)


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

If anyone tells you that they live in "puddles"... They do NOT! An awesome opportunity to debunk some bad information. (like living in Vases.) 
This project looks awesome! And I love your wee Ladybugs!!


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I love this idea! I hope you'll be able to share a bit of art from the book once it's all completed, your ladybugs are adorable!

Just a thought that popped into my head about mistreatment...I just automatically pictured an illustration of a betta in a tiny cup frowning/upset/cramped. 

I think it would be interesting to have the narrator be a betta fish, like showing where he/she comes from, etc.

However you decide to go about it, kudos to you for reaching out!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Good idea! 

I wold go about it in the POV of a betta fish. From fry to home- be brief and simple, "I like space to stretch my long fins!", "I have 200 brothers and sisters!", "I love to see my reflection in the mirror".. Things like that supplemented by facts.


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks guys! These are some great ideas. The book will definitely be uploaded here in its entirety when I finish it. I'd love to make it a free e-book or something.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I for one would love to see it when it's finished.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like a great project!


----------

